# Blue Poodle puppy with Light Face



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Here are a few more photos of hugo he is 12 weeks... any help is appreciated


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

check out minipoo's thread on the blue dakota (her blue mini) in the 52-week sub forum. quite a few photos you can compare to.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

patk said:


> check out minipoo's thread on the blue dakota (her blue mini) in the 52-week sub forum. quite a few photos you can compare to.


... I have... Dakota is stuning but also was quite dark as a puppy..


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.poodleforum.com/35-52-weeks-your-poodle/147586-52-weeks-blue-dakota.html


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

I have 2 blue Standards. My older girl was supposed to be black and was quite black until around 2 1/2 or so, and then started to blue out. I will see if I can find some pics of her progression

I knew my younger girl was blue from the start. I've attached pics of her at 10 weeks and 12 weeks, both taken after I had just clipped her FFT and bathed her, but not yet scissored her. I do all kinds of performance events with both of my dogs and I have also attached pics of the younger one at agility trials at about 2 1/2 and 3. The one where she is lighter colored is the one where she is 3.


----------



## someday (May 3, 2016)

I believe the brown hue is from sun bleaching and not due to genetics.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

The rusty brown tinges on a dog that otherwise appears black are not always due to sun bleaching and are sometimes an indication that the dog may, in fact, be a blue.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I knew I had this picture somewhere, but with over 4000 pictures (mostly of the dogs!) it took me a while.

This is Jasper at 14 weeks and Piper at 12. They are in the same lighting but it's quite obvious that Jasper's face is much lighter. They both had their faces shaved with a #10 blade the day before. Piper has since shown signs of being blue herself, but she's greying much slower than Jasper is. At just over a year, he is almost entirely a dark steel grey rather than black. His topknot, which is the longest hair, still has some black. I shave the rest of him every few weeks so it's much more obvious he's greying there. 

He's much lighter than most blues at his age, but still much darker than a silver


----------



## someday (May 3, 2016)

Eclipse said:


> The rusty brown tinges on a dog that otherwise appears black are not always due to sun bleaching and are sometimes an indication that the dog may, in fact, be a blue.




I stand corrected! Thanks


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

At 8 months and 5 months old.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Blue puppy at 10 weeks, 8 months, 12 months.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

And as far as dogs that look black and then suddenly go blue at 2 or 3, in my opinion, these aren't true blues. A true blue is obviously blue by 8 weeks. There are a lot of "off blacks" out there that are mislabeled as blue and just end up really light black. Some people use the word blue very loosely. We thought one of my girls might be blue because as a puppy her face had a brown hue and her coat always looked brown-ish instead of black. I still get asked if she's blue a lot because she does look blue next to a black. But next to a blue, she looks black. In reality, she is just off black.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your input. I do believe our boy is a blue. We would love if Hugo turns a nice medium grey but only time will tell. We do adore him though just as he is. Please post more photos if you have any I love seeing the possible outcomes of blue as there are so many shades of grey they come in.


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Check out my girl in my avatar. She's a blue and this is her at 16 weeks. Real little cutie


----------

